# puppy poots...



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok... Vincent has been getting killer gas the past few days. Smelly farts D:

I think it might be trapped wind as just before he lets rip he makes a little squeek noise.

I know it's a doggie thing but I wondered if anyone knew anything that might help? Like any natural remedies to at least make it less smelly/painful for him.

Normally I wouldn't mind but he keeps doing it when curled up on me!!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha we have the same problem, although we know it happens because of certain foods a lot of the time, Izzie has chicken for a treat and for doing tricks etc, but afterwards she is a smelly pup, but she loves it so we could never stop giving her it, depending on the reasoning depends on whether you can stop it or not I guess. Good luck!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Haha we have the same problem, although we know it happens because of certain foods a lot of the time, Izzie has chicken for a treat and for doing tricks etc, but afterwards she is a smelly pup, but she loves it so we could never stop giving her it, depending on the reasoning depends on whether you can stop it or not I guess. Good luck!


Yes we think it's the ham he has for training... we would stop giving it him but we've noticed that he is more disobedient if we use the shop bought puppy treats!!! 

I'm cooking some chicken as I type to see how that works...I know he loves it almost as much as ham!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha, yes Izzie also LOVES cheese! But to make your pup happy sometimes you have to put up with the smell  But good luck with trying to find a solution!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Haha, yes Izzie also LOVES cheese! But to make your pup happy sometimes you have to put up with the smell  But good luck with trying to find a solution!


Yeah  I will just have to suffer through it! With 2 boys in the house now I should get used to it soon


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Exactly  with men it's expected haha, can't change it so have to get used to it lol.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

These are the treats that I give when training.

Sausage, cooked chicken, frankfurters, left over bits of meat, beef jerkies - dog ones.
Natures Menu treats, coachies, dried fish.

What food are you feeding on a daily basis?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> These are the treats that I give when training.
> 
> Sausage, cooked chicken, frankfurters, left over bits of meat, beef jerkies - dog ones.
> Natures Menu treats, coachies, dried fish.
> ...


He's on Wainwrights dry puppy food. That seems to be absolutely fine, he does have smelly poos but they're normal looking and not sloppy.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> These are the treats that I give when training.
> 
> Sausage, cooked chicken, frankfurters, left over bits of meat, beef jerkies - dog ones.
> Natures Menu treats, coachies, dried fish.
> ...


Julie - do you use tinned frankfurters?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Julie - do you use tinned frankfurters?


No, only because you get 6 or 8 in a tin and I wouldn't get through them all before they went off.

I buy the ones in the fresh section, 4 in a pack. Think I paid £1.08 last time.

You don't need much. I cut a chunk off, cut it in half lengthways and then into little slices so they look like half circles.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I can honestly say Luna has never done a smelly fart. And none of her poos smell either. Lovely


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi had terrible wind until I switched him to Natural Instinct  .


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara's favorite is mattersons smoked sausage cut into little bits. She can't resist it xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> *No, only because you get 6 or 8 in a tin and I wouldn't get through them all before they went off.*
> 
> I buy the ones in the fresh section, 4 in a pack. Think I paid £1.08 last time.
> 
> You don't need much. I cut a chunk off, cut it in half lengthways and then into little slices so they look like half circles.


I have this problem aswell! 

My daughter came back with the ones in a jar yesterday and they are huge! I don't like to give Daisy too many bits because of the high salt content although I must say these jar ones seem to have a better content list than the tin ones!

My mum told me that you can freeze them once opened but I haven't tried this yet! I guess you would have to do it individually otheriwse you will just end up with a frozen sausage block! I will try it with these big ones and report back! 

On the whole Daisy is not really smelly in that way apart from one occasion when we did a lot of training and she maybe had too many frankfurters ! She is a fussy madam and only likes sausages or left over meat from a roast dinner. She even refuses liver! I thought I might try Natures Menu treats but I have wasted so much money buying different things for her and then giving them away when she doesn't like them.  Can you get tham at PAH?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I buy the Matteson sausage, cut it into two inch chunks and freeze.


----------

